# Emmitt is at the bridge



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Today our Emmitt AKA "POOKIE BAR" left for the Bridge

ARCHEX-Codokas Ring Master ,CD ,RE, RL1x2 ,RL2x2, RL3x1 ,RLVX, ATD
6/17/04 - 10/14/16


Emmitt was that “Perfect” boy that never did anything wrong
Godspeed Emmitt, Run Free Sweet boy, Run Free... cause now you can
We love & miss you so much!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Your Emmit sounds like he was the perfect boy. It must have been a lot of fun doing all those rally competitions with him. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. We are still reeling from the passing of our Sophie Girl two days ago. So I know the pain you feel at this moment for the loss of your precious boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Emmitt, run free sweet boy.

I've added Emmitt to the list of Goldens that have gone to the Rainbow Bridge. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

sorry for your loss....


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. I know what it's like to lose that special, perfect dog.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your wonderful Emmitt. I hope the wonderful memories you have will help you through this difficult time.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Emmitt.


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

My candle has been lit for Sophie ..


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

My thoughts and heart are with you....I am so, so sorry for the loss of your beloved boy.


----------

